# Jake



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

This is my boy Jake, with his most favourite possession, and watching his most favourite thing to chase


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Gorgeous lad


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Gorgeous lad


Thanks


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

His eyes were burning with fun and confidence, hope you could get a video of his fetching..


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

new westie owner said:


> Lovely pics


Thanks 



xpalaboyx said:


> His eyes were burning with fun and confidence, hope you could get a video of his fetching..


Thanks


----------



## Muggins (Jul 4, 2011)

Lovely shots! What a happy boy!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Gorgeous photo's.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Muggins said:


> Lovely shots! What a happy boy!


Thanks 



cravensmum said:


> Gorgeous photo's.


Thanks


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

He is lovely boy


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

What a lovely boy Jake is, do we get to see pics of the lovely Paddy as well


----------

